# Roadmaster



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Some interesting parts on this one!  V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Cle...aultDomain_0&hash=item35cd65d7ed#ht_44wt_1214


----------



## DJ Bill (Oct 23, 2013)

Having just gotten into the Roadmaster almost by accident...Can you tell me if that is a good one to use as a reference?  From what I can see I have the same truss and fork on mine, just no tank..What interesting parts are you referring to...and interesting because they are rare, good or totally wrong? To my untrained eye it looks really great. 

It amazes me to see something of that vintage so apparently complete and unmolested. If it were a jeep, my other addiction, it would have been bubbafied beyond recognition by now or rotted away. 

There's another one starting at $400....which has a totally different strut rod bracket.(The one on the stem...which is right?The one I have with the rods 180 degrees apart or this one?) ..which has good pictures of the paint scheme. My paint was almost all destroyed so I have to copy another bike to get it close..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Boys...d=100005&prg=8344&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=231079270381&

I think I am going to start saving ebay pics....just want to make sure they are correct bikes.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 23, 2013)

love those headlights and not being a speedo fan, I do love the AC planes and trains example on this one.
Nicely priced too, for the moment.


----------



## jkent (Oct 23, 2013)

"Nicely priced too, for the moment"
JD,
You said the key words there..... FOR THE MOMENT! We all know that won't last. I'm thinking it will top out @ $850


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2013)

DJ Bill said:


> Having just gotten into the Roadmaster almost by accident...Can you tell me if that is a good one to use as a reference?  From what I can see I have the same truss and fork on mine, just no tank..What interesting parts are you referring to...and interesting because they are rare, good or totally wrong? To my untrained eye it looks really great.
> 
> It amazes me to see something of that vintage so apparently complete and unmolested. If it were a jeep, my other addiction, it would have been bubbafied beyond recognition by now or rotted away.
> 
> ...




Both of these bikes look to be largely original with the exception of the racks. The first one is wrong and I question whether the second one ever came with a rack in the first place. The first bike may bring a little money if the speedo is functional and I would really like some better pics of the lights. These kinda look like Seiss but, if so, were retrofitted for use with the generator. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 23, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Some interesting parts on this one! V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Cleveland-Welding-Company-Roadmaster-Mens-Balloon-Horn-Tank-Bike-/231079270381?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cd65d7ed#ht_44wt_1214




Hard to get bikes under the radar with this "news flash" forum!  LOL


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2013)

Its worth a bid,for the moment.lol


----------



## jkent (Oct 23, 2013)

Just when you think you have found something and you hope like hell no one else sees it........
*BAMMMM*you log on to The Cabe and there it is a post about your new find...
You can't keep sh**t under the radar around here.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 23, 2013)

it is well posted, right categories, right key words, 6 days to go ...it was NEVER going to fly under the radar.   :eek:


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 23, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> it is well posted, right categories, right key words, 6 days to go ...it was NEVER going to fly under the radar.   :eek:




Amen brother!


----------



## Danimal (Oct 23, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> it is well posted, right categories, right key words, 6 days to go ...it was NEVER going to fly under the radar.   :eek:





Several weeks ago I was watching a gem on eBay. Nobody bidding. Nobody here talking about it, nobody on RRB talking about it, them BAM...Steve posted it on his RRB Facebook feed. Damn!! Price skyrockets. Oh well.


----------



## skinnywhiz (Nov 8, 2013)

*Help Identifying my CWC Roadmaster??*














Hello Everyone! I am new to the CABE & new to this hobby.  So here's the story...I picked this bike up back in 2000 at a local thrift store.  I loved the cool, vintage look & the Cleveland Welding Co. on the badge.  I love anything Cleveland! I tried to find info on the bike back then & couldn't find much or found conflicting information.  Life happened & the bike ended up in the rafters of my garage as a project I'd get to someday. Well, last weekend I picked up a couple of vintage bikes at an estate sale & remembered about this one in garage. This has now become my new project to get up & running.  I think it won't take that much to get it working again & I think most, if not all, of the parts are original? Any info you guys could give would very much appreciated!! I have learned a lot just from reading a lot of the forums here. Thanks!!  BTW, Serial # reads E21768


----------

